# Sergeant Mickey Hutchens



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Mickey Hutchens 
*Winston-Salem Police Department
North Carolina*
End of Watch: Monday, October 12, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 50
*Tour of Duty:* 27 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, October 7, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Sergeant Mickey Hutchens succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained five days earlier after responding to backup another officer at a domestic disturbance call.

A man had gone to a local fast-food restaurant on Peters Creek Parkway to confront his ex-wife. When officers arrived on the scene they encountered the male subject behind the restaurant. The suspect, who was wanted on several warrants.

Both officers pursued the man behind several businesses. A struggle ensued during which the suspect pulled out a handgun and opened fire, striking both officers. Despite being wounded, the other officer was able to return fire and killed the suspect.

Sergeant Hutchens was transported to a local hospital where he remained until succumbing to his wounds five days later.

Sergeant Hutchens had served with the Winston-Salem Police Department for 27 years. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.
Agency Contact Information
Winston-Salem Police Department
725 N Cherry Street
Winston-Salem, NC 27101

Phone: (336) 773-7700

_*Please contact the Winston-Salem Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

RIP Sergeant, May God watch over your family


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

May his soul and all the souls of the faithful departed, through the mercy of God, rest in peace. Amen.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Sgt. Hutchens.


----------

